# Will Chris Webber become a Hall Of Famer ?



## B-Real (Sep 30, 2005)

Simple Question:

Will C-Webb become a HoF-honor when he retiers


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Tough call... 

Not sure.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

jibikao said:


> Tough call...
> 
> Not sure.


Easy call...

Hell, no!


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

Currently his HOF Monitor score is 134, with a score of 135+ being a likely HOFer.

http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=WEBBECH01

So he's borderline. HOF Monitor score can go down, but he's having a solid year this year so it'll probably go up.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Ballyhoo said:


> Currently his HOF Monitor score is 134, with a score of 135+ being a likely HOFer.
> 
> http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=WEBBECH01
> 
> So he's borderline. HOF Monitor score can go down, but he's having a solid year this year so it'll probably go up.


I don't want to derail this thread, but I found it interesting that Reggie Miller has a 130 HOF score.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

like every rating system ive seen (that strength of schedule bs was a joke) its very contrived. there are always ppl who miss out. 

reggie miller has a 130 rating but he will make it in the HOF first time he is elligable. not far behind him on 116 is latrell sprewell.

and why are ppl giving "hell no" as an answer, i think ppl just hate webber and refuse to accept his accomplishments/greatness.

21.7ppg, 10.1rpg, 4.4 apg 1.5bpg. 1.5spg for webber

20.3ppg, 11.1rpg, 4.6apg, 1.7bpg, 1.4 spg for kevin garnett


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

naibsel said:


> like every rating system ive seen (that strength of schedule bs was a joke) its very contrived. there are always ppl who miss out.
> 
> reggie miller has a 130 rating but he will make it in the HOF first time he is elligable. not far behind him on 116 is latrell sprewell.
> 
> ...


Easy, young grasshopper... I find the HOF to be for the greatest players in the sport.

Now, let's see some pointers:

- MVPS?
- Championships won?
- All-Nba teams?
- Finals MVP?
- Stats leader?
- DPOY?
- All-defense team?
- All-star games?
- Playoff stats?
- Legendary efforts?

When you consider all that, you will find that Webber's career achievements have been... shortcoming.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

If Cwebb isnt an HOF candidate - neither is KG


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Dodigago said:


> If Cwebb isnt an HOF candidate - neither is KG


who said KG is?


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

Webber is definitely HOF-caliber. KG is a first ballot lock.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

GTA Addict said:


> Webber is definitely HOF-caliber.


Why?


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Why?


22-10-5 for his career. Had the Kings in contention for the championship for several years. If guys like David Thompson, Lovellette, Gallatin, etc. can make it, Webber should make it.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> who said KG is?


You don't think so? He's was a MVP and made some all-NBA teams that I'm too lazy to check.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

probably not. he never really had a dominating season. he was always injured.


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

It's not as difficult to get into the Hall of Fame as you guys probably think....take Bailey Howell for example who got inducted in 1997. Less than 20 ppg and less than 10 rpg. 6-time All-Star, but made All-NBA 2nd team only once. Didn't win any rings and never led the league in anything for a season except fouls. Yet he made it.

Maurice Stokes was inducted last year and he played only 3 seasons in the NBA. Didn't do anything special in college, but won ROTY and was an all-star in the NBA. He got inducted because he collapsed on a plane, was unconscious for months, and was paralyzed for the rest of his life. He only played 3 seasons! Is he an all-time great?

Webber will eventually make it. Maybe not first ballot though.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Don't see why he shouldn't. There are plenty of guys in the HOF that didn't win a championship. He's a fantastic player and still is good even today at his age. Why not?


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

nugzhomer said:


> probably not. he never really had a dominating season. he was always injured.


have u ever had a 21-10-4 game of basketball in ur life. this guy has averaged it. in the nba. for 12yrs.

"never had a dominating season"?  , 27-11-4 in 00-01 he played 70 games, they went 58-24. The next year he went 25-10-5 and they went 61-21


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

It is very difficult to make the Hall of Fame. That's why it's called the Hall of Fame. It's the most important thing any individual basketball player can achieve, other than the championship. Howell must've done something off the court to deserve it. Stokes was a rising star, someone that was supposed to be one of the greatest players, and he was inducted because he reminded us that players aren't invincible. I think there was some part in the speech that said something about that.


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

Obviously it's difficult to make the HoF. I said it's not as difficult as several posters in this thread think.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I think Webber is a HoF'er, especially if he puts up another year or two of 20/10. Don't forget being part of the Fab 5 is an important basketball achievement too. Prime Webber was just nasty.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The ONLY reason why i see him not making it would be because if history of injuries bringing him down. His career averages are wonderful, but the injuries prevented him from being the number 1 dominant force in a season. I would think hes in, but maybe not a first time eligible lock


----------



## B-Real (Sep 30, 2005)

i´m supposed to add the fact that he will be remembered as one of the greatest passing big man of all time


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Selected with the first overall pick by the Orlando Magic in the 1993 NBA Draft. One of two Sixers players selected with the first overall selection in the NBA Draft (Allen Iverson).

Named NBA Rookie of the Year following the 1994- 95 season, after averaging 17.5 points, 9.1 rebounds and 3.6 assists per game with Golden State. At 21- year’s old, became the youngest player in league history (at the time) to recieve the honor.

A five-time NBA All-Star selection (1997, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003). Did not play in the 2003 NBA All-Star game due to injury.

A five-time All-NBA Team selection, earning All- NBA first team honors in 2001, All-NBA second team honors three times (1999, 2002, 2003) and All-NBA third team honors in 2000.

His 21.8 career scoring average is the seventh best among active players. He is one of only four active players in the NBA to boast career averages of 20 or more points and 10 or more rebounds.

Has played in 64 playoff games during his career, averaging 20.9 points and 9.3 rebounds and 4.2 assists per game.

Has posted 22 career triple doubles, including one in the playoffs.

Has eight games with 20 points and 20 rebounds during his NBA career.

Had career-highs in points (51), rebounds (26), field goals (24) and field goal attempts (47) vs. Indiana (1/5/01). Has scored 40 or more points five times during the regular season.

Was a member of the University of Michigan’s “Fab Five” team that also included Jalen Rose, Juwan Howard, Jimmy King and Ray Jackson.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

^copy and paste at its best! :biggrin: 

Ok im goin to bed.. lol


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> ^copy and paste at its best! :biggrin:
> 
> Ok im goin to bed.. lol


 I figured that's all that was necessary.

Kinda speaks for itself.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> I figured that's all that was necessary.
> 
> Kinda speaks for itself.


yes it does...

just cuz he chokes in the clutch, doesnt mean he aint HOF...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The HOF doesn't put NBA players in anymore. Just college coaches and women.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Stokes was a rising star, someone that was supposed to be one of the greatest players, and he was inducted because he reminded us that players aren't invincible.


Isn't Webber kind of the same thing? Coming out of college Webber was suppose to be Karl Malone's successor as the greatest PF in the league and arguably he was for several years.

The only shortcoming for Webber is his reputation as a choker. In terms of accolades and stats I don't see why Webber should not be considered for the HOF.

KG is definitely a first ballot HOF. You can't compare Webber to KG. KG's teams were crap I mean look at his team now. They are all scrubs and KG has a MVP and is one of the best defenders in the league. The one year KG has good teammates they go 58-24 and place first in league standings. Webber on the other hand played on one of the most talented teams in Sacramento.


----------



## B-Real (Sep 30, 2005)

I Think the sacramento squad of 01-02 is the NBA-Version of the FAB Five


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

pac4eva5 said:


> yes it does...
> 
> just cuz he chokes in the clutch, doesnt mean he aint HOF...


Yeah, just look at Karl Malone....I think Webber is very very close though. He may be in now, but if he can rebound from this knee injury a play a solid 2-3 more years with good production, he's got my vote.

And as for Reggie Miller (by the way, he's my favorite player), he probably doesn't deserve it based on stats alone. But he's a 1st-Ballot lock for all his heroics and the lasting impression he'll leave on the game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I hope he makes it. Those numbers he put up arent anything to scorn about. Also got to give him credit for the effort he put in this offseason to get back to a level that he can compete successfully


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

deleted for repitition


----------

